

Ask HN: Fitness cultured startups - toddc

Are there any fitness cultured startups out there? Companies where some of the engineers are active and management is willing to flex schedules for training or activities. Of course many companies and HR companies will claim this, but who really does it in practice?
Ideally looking for CA companies. Apparently the first company to put a stake in the ground is going to be in Colorado: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;triathlon.competitor.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;03&#x2F;news&#x2F;a-triathletes-dream-job_72055
======
adam-_-
Strava, one would assume.

------
coralreef
Fitocracy?

